# Excellent Survivor Long Spring Mesinger Motorbike Saddle



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 22, 2022)

Excellent survivor saddle complete with seatpost and clamp- 
Svelte long spring design highly resemblant of motorcycle saddles of the period.
I can add more pictures if anyone wants to see a particular angle etc- Feel free to ask any questions you may have. 

Unrestored, ready to mount, the kind of saddle that makes a bike. 
DOND 
Shipping will be included from Richmond, VA if a deal is reached.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Aug 22, 2022)

$200


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 23, 2022)

oldmtrcyc said:


> $200



I can't fault that offer as thats what I paid for the ol' boy at the Kutztown swap a week or so ago- 
Close but no cigar just yet -


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 27, 2022)

Bump for this killer B2


----------

